# Pricing surplus livestock and aquatic plants



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I was wondering if I can get a 'feeler' on what would be a fair pricing for surplus livestock and plants?

Right now I've got Java moss and riccia in surplus.

What is the pricing to sizing? Can I get a few sizings and pricings please? 

Thanks


----------

